# Around The Farmers Tables - July 2016



## mockingbird (Jul 25, 2016)

*Around The Farmers Tables*

Well I didn't do this place in July, but it was worth poking your head in, with most of the stuff set up for shots already, it felt rather tainted, but still I wanted to focus on other bits aswel an some shots seemed perfect for my up coming book, especially the light coming into the upstairs rooms.

So after getting a few model shots, I began focusing on the main bits here which was set up, its natural decay was fantastic and I would of loved it without anything inside if I was truthfully honest, but still after a 20min stop off from the rain it was worth looking around (cheers for sharing it with me).

Anyway back onto the place, both houses joined and derelict, a table lays in the center of the most decayed room, while chairs are stacked up along the side, with set up pieces upon the table, but as I said preferred looking upstairs as it was more photogenic without any gimmicks.

On with the "Mockingbird Moodiness" ​



































































































































Cheers for looking folks, but I wont be sharing sensitive sites, so please just accept where others have trodden before, until the time is right  hope you enjoyed it ​


----------



## druid (Jul 25, 2016)

I have a request: Can we have 18x12 versions of the photos please ;-)

Superb photos as usual. I'm particularly drawn to the penultimate one.


----------



## mockingbird (Jul 25, 2016)

druid said:


> I have a request: Can we have 18x12 versions of the photos please ;-)
> 
> Superb photos as usual. I'm particularly drawn to the penultimate one.



Maybe next time druid!  
Thank you, glad you like them from here  your comments always appreciated!


----------



## Brewtal (Jul 25, 2016)

This is absolutely beautiful. The peely ceiling with the out of focus light bulb is a cracking shot. The rest are also fantastic, but that one really stood out for me! Great report.


----------



## mockingbird (Jul 25, 2016)

Brewtal said:


> This is absolutely beautiful. The peely ceiling with the out of focus light bulb is a cracking shot. The rest are also fantastic, but that one really stood out for me! Great report.



Yep I adored that ceiling so I had to shoot it that way, I'm often very critical of my photography but that ceiling I loved the most. Thanks Brewtal for your comments on my posts! Glad it's appreciated


----------



## Lavino (Jul 25, 2016)

Really nice that mate well done..


----------



## mockingbird (Jul 25, 2016)

Lavino said:


> Really nice that mate well done..



Thank you mate much appreciated and welcomed


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jul 26, 2016)

Superb photos as per your usual. You've made this a bit moody with shades of low light. Its great, I like it. My favourite photo, it has to be your opening shot of the house, one thing that struck me was the fencing, window panes and roof of the house all sharp.


----------



## mockingbird (Jul 27, 2016)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> Superb photos as per your usual. You've made this a bit moody with shades of low light. Its great, I like it. My favourite photo, it has to be your opening shot of the house, one thing that struck me was the fencing, window panes and roof of the house all sharp.



I work with light and contrast, so it helps to give the place a feel to it, not so much a dark uneasy vibe but one that draws you in, Hugh I am unsure what camera or lenses you use, but I use prime lenses and the only zoom I use occasionally is a 10-20mm, the opening shot was with a 35mm lens which are generally really accurate, so thank you!  your feed backs very welcoming, especially from a photo graphical standpoint aswel so cheers!


----------



## The Wombat (Jul 27, 2016)

Dark moody shots
Excellent as always MB


----------



## mockingbird (Jul 27, 2016)

The Wombat said:


> Dark moody shots
> Excellent as always MB



Thank you sir I do try


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jul 27, 2016)

mockingbird said:


> I work with light and contrast, so it helps to give the place a feel to it, not so much a dark uneasy vibe but one that draws you in, Hugh I am unsure what camera or lenses you use, but I use prime lenses and the only zoom I use occasionally is a 10-20mm, the opening shot was with a 35mm lens which are generally really accurate, so thank you!  your feed backs very welcoming, especially from a photo graphical standpoint aswel so cheers!



I use a Canon EOS 450D which has a 18mm - 55mm lens as standard. I do have a 35mm - 70mm lens somewhere in the house, but I'm quite happy with that one. I also have a Hoya UV filter attached to the lens but this is to protect the lens rather than for effects. Cheaper to replace the filter than the lens.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 28, 2016)

Stunning shots! cracking job here MB.


----------



## mockingbird (Jul 28, 2016)

flyboys90 said:


> Stunning shots! cracking job here MB.



Thanks as always flyboy, I wasnt bothered about the set up shots, I was more drawn to the curtains than anything else


----------



## mockingbird (Jul 28, 2016)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> I use a Canon EOS 450D which has a 18mm - 55mm lens as standard. I do have a 35mm - 70mm lens somewhere in the house, but I'm quite happy with that one. I also have a Hoya UV filter attached to the lens but this is to protect the lens rather than for effects. Cheaper to replace the filter than the lens.



Indeed Hugh, always cheaper to replace filters, most of my shots are with prime lenses, its often easier an involves being a tad more creative to get a shot, rather than walk into a room and snap away  35mm-70mm interesting lens for sure!


----------



## Potter (Jul 29, 2016)

Nice and moody. Great shots.


----------



## mockingbird (Jul 29, 2016)

Potter said:


> Nice and moody. Great shots.



Thank you sir appreciate your response


----------

